# 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug? (GELÖST)



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2015)

*59Hz/60Hz DP Bug? (GELÖST)*

Hi,

Habe da eine Bitte an euch allen die ihren Monitor über DP betreiben. Am besten ist QHD Auflösung um den Fehler direkt ausmerzen zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild kann man alles dafür notwenige sehen, hoffe ich  .

Wenn ich in den Windows Einstellungen auf 60Hz stelle springt er wieder auf 59Hz zurück bzw er ist beim nächsten Besuch dieser Option wieder bei 59Hz.
Nvidia gibt mir zwei verschiedene Werte zur Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Wenn ich nun in Spielen VSync aktiviere steht dort 59.9 Hz, das sind keine 60Hz  Beim Wechsel vom Spiel zu Windows habe ich deswegen ein schwarzes Bild, etwa 3 Sekunden lang (Monitor geht aus und passt die Bildwiederholrate an=> geht wieder an)
Das Problem hatte ich nicht mit meinen alten Monitor (1080p) angeschlossen via DVI-D! Dort waren immer und überall nativ 60Hz!
Ich möchte ungern den Monitor zurückschicken nur Aufgrund dieses Problems, ich hoffe der Fehler liegt entweder an Nvidia selbst oder am Displayport bzw dessen Verbindung.
*
Die Lösung des Problems: Erstellt eine manuelle Auflösung in der Nvidiasystemsteuerung. NVIDIA Systemsteuerung/ Auflösung ändern/ Anpassen/ Benutzerspezifische Auflösungen erstellen.../ Bei Timing den Reiter auf MANUELL setzen und unten den Wert 60.000 auf 60.001 stellen. Geht dann auf Test, nach dem dieser erfolgreich verlief, speichert ihr diese neue Auflösung. Danach wählt ihr die ''neue'' Auflösung aus und habt nun überall nativ 60Hz!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltet ihr dennoch Probleme haben beim ALT+Tabben dann geht immer Schritt für Schritt etwas höher in den manuellen Timings bis es letztendlich passt.

Die Antwort von Nvidia:
    Hallo,   
     vielen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme mit NVIDIA Kundendienst. Ich  bin Oleg und heute werde ich Sie mit Ihrer Situation unterstützen. Es  tut uns leid, dass Sie solche Frage mit Nvidia Produkt bekommen haben.  
     Erstens möchten wir uns für die verspätete Meldung entschuldigen,  denn die Anzahl der Kundenanfragen hat sich in der letzten Zeit ziemlich  erhöht.  
     Leider geht es hier um einen bekannten Fehler in Windows. VIa  Display Port wird in Windows statt 59,8 nur 59 Hz angezeigt.   
    Versuchen Sie bitte folgendes.
  Wir empfehlen Ihnen mit den Treibern anzufangen. Man sollte zuerst die Treiber neuinstallieren.  
    1. Den Computer neu starten im abgesichertem Modus mit Netzwerktreibern: (Starten des Computers im abgesicherten Modus - Windows-Hilfe) und NVIDIA Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) herunterladen:Wagnard Tools
  2. DDU starten und alle NVIDIA Dateien löschen: 
  3. Alle NVIDIA Dateien markieren 
  4. Auf Löschen und Neustarten drücken (Clean and Restart) 
  5. Den Computer neu starten und die neuesten Treiber installieren.  
    Treiberneuinstallation   
     Falls Sie ein Notebook haben, dann gehen Sie auf die Seite von  Notebook Hersteller und laden Sie bitte den Treiber dort runter (Das ist  sehr wichtig für die Notebook Grafikkarten). Falls Sie einen  Desktop-Computer haben, dann  
    1.NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL
  2. Laden Sie die neuen Treiber herunter. 
  3. Installieren Sie die neuen Treiber (Benutzerdefinierte Installation) 
  4. Auf „Neuinstallation vornehmen“ drücken und die Installation durchführen. 
  5. Den Computer neu starten.  
 
  Beste Grüße,
   Xyz
  NVIDIA Kundendienstв  

Eine Treiberneuinstallation bringt natürlich nichts. Hier wird offensichtlich der Fehler nach Microsoft gelenkt. Mein Monitor ist aber mit der Nvidia GPU verbunden, per DP!


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Warum stellst du da über die Windowseinstellung ein?
Ich mache das nur im Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Hab ich ja so eingestellt. Sieht man auf den Bildern. In der Nvidiasystemsteuerung steht 60Hz aber es sind keine 60Hz sondern nur 59.95Hz. Ich habe nun Dell angefragt, was das soll. Nvidia habe ich auch angefragt und sogar die Jungs von testufo.com. Dieses Problem existiert nicht wenn man über DVI-D verbindet, was leider nicht mit den Monitor nativ geht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Wo siehst du denn 59.95Hz?


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Wenn ich zum Beispiel VSync einschalte dann steht da nur 59.95 Bilder pro Sekunde. Hab gedacht DP wäre sehr viel besser als DVI   FRAPS/MSI OSD sowie Steam selbst geben diese Werte an bei aktiven VSync. Windows selbst läuft nur mit 59Hz, nicht mit 59,95Hz. Total bescheuert


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Das sind aber keine Hz sondern fps und das ist auch völlig normal. 
Die fps sind teilweise auch bei 58 bei Vsync an.


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Hatte ich noch nie  VSYNC bei einem 60HZ Monitor hat bei mir immer 60FPS angezeigt. Seltsam ist auch, wenn ich den Dell übertakte, hab mal 65Hz genommen, dann kann ich im Spiel nur das verlogene 60Hz auswählen und nicht die 65Hz. Es muss entweder an der Grafikkarte selbst liegen oder an den Treiber der GPU. Die Anfragen stehen noch aus, ich warte mal was Nvidia dazu sagt. Ich glaube sogar gar nicht das man 4K bei 60Hz schafft, das müssten ebenfalls nur 59Hz sein über DP.


----------



## Heilmann (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Hallo,

ich habe den gleichen Monitor und hatte auch dieses Problem.

Zuerst habe ich die Software von Dell installiert (hat wahrscheinlich keinen Einfluss darauf).
Daraufhin habe ich den Modi (wie im Screenshot dargestellt) ausgewählt. Nur diese Möglichkeit hat es mir erlaubt die Hz auf 60 zu stellen.
Später wurde der Montior noch auf 80 Hz übertaktet.

PS: Es wird ein DP-DP Kabel verwendet.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*



Heilmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe den gleichen Monitor und hatte auch dieses Problem.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Modi ebenfalls auf 60Hz stelle dann springt er automatisch zurück auf 59Hz.

Kannst du denn nun wenn du ALT+Tabst butterweich zu Windows wechseln? hab gesehen das du zwei monitore verwendest und das sowieso nicht notwenig ist. Aber mich interssiert das schon.

EDIT: Habe jetzt mal in WOW die ganzen Auflösungen getestet und mit jeder anderen Auflösung kommen verschiedene Wiederholraten mit dazu. Bei 800*600 kann man zwischen 75Hz und 60Hz wählen, die werden auch 100%ig wiedergegeben, auch in Bilder pro Sekunde, also 75Hz=75BpS 60Hz= 60BpS (mit VSYNC). Da ja angeblich die CPU und nicht die GPU bei 800*600 das Bild ausgibt bzw berechnet kann ich wohl davon ausgehen das es an der GPU liegt bzw dessen Treiber.
Mir fällt da gerade wirklich ein Stein vom Herzen, ich liebe diesen Monitor, so schöne Bilder habe ich noch nie gesehen und vorallem man sieht absolut keine Pixel mehr, als ob man durch ein Fenster schaut.  
Hoffe das NVidia bald antworten wird.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Warum soll denn bitte die CPU die Bilder bei 800x600 die Bilder berechnen?


----------



## Heilmann (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

Hast Du DP 1.2 aktiviert?


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2015)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug?*

ja, ist an.

Eine Lösung habe ich am Anfang beigefügt. Diese ist aber unter DX11 sogut wie wirkungslos. Als Test habe ich folgende Spiele genommen mit einem seltsamen Verhalten was die Bildwiederholfrequenzen angeht: World of Warcraft und Grid 2.
World of Warcraft (WoW) läuft trotz des Hz fix unter DX11 nur mit 59.9Hz. Es spielt absolut keine Rolle ob ich jetzt die x86 oder x64 exe verwende, der Fehler bleibt solange DX11 aktiv ist. In den englischen Foren als auch in den deutschen findet man sehr viele Personen die über dieses Problem diskutieren. Stellt man nun auf DX 9 um so hat man die native Wiederholrate von 60Hz, also die des Monitors. 
Grid 2 ist ein DX 11 Spiel und bietet mir nicht die möglichkeit auf DX 9 umzuschalten, hier bleibt das 59.9Hz Problem bestehen.

Ich habe endlich was gefunden wo ich mir die Haare drann ausreißen kann, ich werde Microdooft terrorisieren


----------



## Jobsti84 (7. April 2017)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug? (GELÖST)*

Moin,

so ich habe auch ein Problem.
Im Windows kann ich 50, 59, 60, 75Hz wählen (75Hz Monitor)
In Spielen wird allerdings nur  59,94Hz (50 & 75) angezeigt bei 1080p. Bei geringeren Auflösungen, oder auch höheren (VSR), steht 60Hz da.

Das ganze habe ich auch mit einer Elgato (als Clon der Primäranzeige. 60Hz) überprüft, welche mir genau anzeigt was anliegt.
Windows 60Hz, ingame blubb 59,94Hz. (Man merkt ja das Moni als auch Karte umschalten)

Das Komische: in Spielen wie ROTTR kann ich 60Hz wählen und es bleibt auch dabei, _(In Doom, Quake und Co, kann ich Refresh forcen, nimmt idR. aber Default 60Hz)_
in anderen, wie Grim Dawn, oder Mass Effect Andromeda sind's 59,94Hz.


Kurzum: 
Im Windows glatte 60Hz, in einigen wenigen Spielen auch 60Hz, im Großteil 59,94Hz.
Ob mit oder ohne Freesync macht keinen Unterschied.

Lösung? Ursache?

Karte: RX480 (MSI)
OS: Win 10 X64
Monitor: AOC G2460VQ6 per DP (Auch mit BenQ G2420HDBL per DVI getestet. Ergo, Windoof-Problem?)


----------



## Don-Camilo (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: 59Hz/60Hz DP Bug? (GELÖST)*

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem mit AMD  ... ich habe mir gerade einen neuen Monitor iilyama G-Master GB2788HS 144Hz gekauft und meine Grafikkarte ist die Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC 4 GB.

Mein Problem tritt u.a. auf wenn ich meine Spiel starte (Shot Online Golfspiel) das sich die Grafik von 144Hz auf 59Hz zurück stellt...und ich bin mittlerweile Ratlos, woran es liegen könnte.

Ich dachte zuerst, das es an dem mitgelieferte Kabel von iilyama lag ... daraufhin habe ich mir ein "KabelDirekt 2m 4K 60HZ DisplayPort zu DisplayPort Kabel / Version 1.2 - TOP Series"(KabelDirekt 2m 4K 60HZ DisplayPort zu DisplayPort Kabel / Version 1.2 - TOP Series: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video) gekauft und angeschlossen, AMD Treibersoftware und Bildschirmtreiber deeinstalliert/ neu installiert ... aber leider tritt das Problem noch weiter auf ... ?

... vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben!

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg ... Don Camilo


----------

